# X freeze at the second start



## cqknard (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello,

I install from ports xorg-drivers (just the intel and vesa drivers), xorg-fonts and xorg-minimal.
When I use startx for the first time, X starts without problem. But when I start it for the second time, I've got a black screen with my mouse who's reactive. All of the other services are ok.
I can connect to my desktop with ssh and kill X process but the screen stay black and I must to reboot system.

I configure X with *X -configure*. I try to add 
	
	



```
Option NoAccel "1"
```
 and 
	
	



```
Option DRI "0"
```
 X start but from the second time, it's very slow.

Actually, I run X with vesa drivers and I've got bloody eyes. Anybody can help me?

Informations:

```
# uname -omir
FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE amd64 GENERIC
```


```
# dmesg | grep VGA
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xbc00-0xbc07 mem 0xfe000000-0xfe3fffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
agp0: <Intel G45 SVGA controller> on vgapci0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
```


```
# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load  "extmod"
    Load  "record"
    Load  "dbe"
    Load  "glx"
    Load  "dri"
    Load  "dri2"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "Keyboard0"
    Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "Mouse0"
    Driver      "mouse"
    Option      "Protocol" "auto"
    Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier   "Monitor0"
    VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
    ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>
        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>
        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]
    Identifier  "Card0"
    Driver      "intel"
    VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
    BoardName   "4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller"
    BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier "Screen0"
    Device     "Card0"
    Monitor    "Monitor0"
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     1
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     4
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     8
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     15
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     16
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## cqknard (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello world,

I always have the same problem after reinstalling Xorg (the full meta package). An idea? X freezes at the second start.


----------



## debguy (Mar 7, 2012)

That can be complicated.  X is working - you see the mouse - you can read the start-up log. Are you SURE that old programs (use ps(1)) from last X session are not still running? Sounds like either startx doesn't launch a first X11 app for you to see or the app doesn't post on the X root window. Maybe you're the "wrong user" (not allowed to put anything on the desktop), the app fails Xsecurity(1) checks (see below), maybe your DISPLAY= isn't set, ...

Does startx launch a window manager, session manager, or display manager? Display managers frequently require work-arounds (until your use of them is stable and within their realm). X needs to connect to it's socket (ie, in /tmp) and you man need a hostname (should quit if not).

For other tips see trouble shooting INSTALL text file in: (or of course!  FAQ and prev. forum questions Solved).

http://www.sourceforge.net/projects/xdm-options has some suggestions on what to try when X doesn't start.

use xsetroot(1) to change the background of the desktop if you do not like black. You might have to do it 2x or after login with new X.org?  I see black when I login with X.org too.  The rest works and later I can change the background.


----------

